# 10mg Nortriptyline and alcohol



## bmolt (Sep 10, 2010)

My doctor just put me on 10mg once a day of Nortriptyline for my IBS after a recent flare up. I am kind of weary about taking it since its an antidepressant, and honestly I have been doing a lot better now that the flare up is over.I read online that drinking alcohol is not a good idea with this medicine, but is it only dangerousfor those on the huge doses? I dont drink excessively, but I am in college and like to have a good time a few nights a week.


----------

